

10 easy steps to writing the scariest cyberwarfare article ever - pmikal
http://neteffect.foreignpolicy.com/posts/2009/04/11/writing_the_scariest_article_about_cyberwarfare_in_10_easy_steps

======
3pt14159
Where is step 7?

~~~
gojomo
Oh, it's there -- it's just so panic-inducing, your mind has blocked it out.

